# would not let me post



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

I have replaced my broken clutch pedal and have found an easier way to share with you ,but I am having problems posting, if this post post gets read then I was lucky........

EllioTT.s TT


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Haha! Write it up on word maybe and then post when you get a chance ;-)


----------

